# Building a computer to play Empire Total War



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Empire Total War just came out and I want it really bad but my current computer can't handle it. I want to build a computer to play it. I would really appreciate it if some one could give me a list of parts I need and where to find them. I have a monitor keyboard and mouse. I want to spend the least amount of money I can but still run Empire on high settings and a high frame rate. Thanks for the help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

$700.00 would do the job ................... is that acceptable to you ?


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

$700 would do. Could you list the parts?


----------

